# UGH! Why/how do people come up with these breeds?!



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

people cross a tennesee walker and and appy and thing they have a "Walkaloosa"! or a Quarab, or Morab! does that mean I can cross a paint and a donkey and get a "Dainty"? Or a Tennessee Walker and an Arabian and get a " Terabian Walker"? No! I understand the zorse stuff, but if you bred a zorse and a morgan would you get a "Morse"? Like this example I found on horse ads:
Black Spotted Walkaloosa/Tiger Horse (wtheck?)
ZeDonk

If they dont have a registery, then I think its peaople just trying to excite people into buying their "Rare,New Breed,Purebred ------(Zedonk)" horse, even though its just a cross of say, Walker and Appaloosa.
Just venting!
Even though the Tiger Horse and Walkaloosa and Morab and Quarab registries do exist, why can I register my Paint/Donkey cross as a "Dainty"? Mabie I should go start one! I can see the ad now : "Purebred Tri-Color DAINTY for sale! Beautiful, 14.2 hand mare!"


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha there is some really weird breeds out there, and i dont understand why people do that! i know, it could improve the horse and everything and create a better breed or something, but ive seen people that know nothing about breeding breed something like that and think they have a wonderful horse, but really they just made a weird looking one.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ha! Interesting thoughts, thunderhooves.

I think it might be because people are always coming up with cooler/better breeds, so in their desire to keep them, they give them a new name. It dose get annoying.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm I think I should call my TB/Shire a ThoroughShire or maybe s Shirobred =]


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It's marketing. Kind of like the newest designer dogs. What used to be "mutt" puppies that you had to try to give away are now given cutesy names and sold for twice the price of either purebreed they are made of.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

This thread is very timely. My DH and I were joking yesterday that our gelding was either a "Belcheron" or a "Perchelgian". We settled on "Perchelgian" since he has a higher percentage of Percheron. We were just having a laugh but you wonder if that's not how some of this starts. When I read horse for sale ads I generally have another window open so I can query the breed. I have never heard of so many of them. Of course, my next thought is usually...why did they do that!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I know!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree with this, 
It is really, just ... Un needed and just wow. 
There is no real reason for them because they are the same thing if you were to say, Arabian/Paso Fino. Or an AraFino. 
It will still mean the same, but i find it really is ridicilous to make silly names like that. 
Just my honest opinion on the matter. NOT only is it just stupid, but it really does make people confused.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with themacpac I think its really annoying I think its people just being greedy trying to get money or more money than what the animal is worth out of what they have by trying to appeal to the people's senses but given that it could also be people trying to better a breed because i know dog breeds are always changing through diffrent types of breeds same with horses but you have people that are "back yard breeders" and just think it would be awesome to "discover" a new breed


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with the money-making scheme. People are greedy :/


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree that most of these things are sales gimmicks, but I don't agree with the rest of what people are implying, which is that we shouldn't try to create new breeds. What people need/want changes over time and horses (and dogs) need to change with it. Of course not every attempt at creating a new breed will be successful, but that's because breeding is not a perfect science. 

(In the same vein, I don't think we should go to great lengths to save endangered breeds either. They are endangered because they're not wanted anymore - Breeding more of them just creates more unwanted animals).


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

dont forget the pintaloosa! *rolls eyes*
Im not saying theres anything wrong with the horses, but just how they think every mixed breed or color is a new breed, and sometimes color.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

BigGreyHorse said:


> This thread is very timely. My DH and I were joking yesterday that our gelding was either a "Belcheron" or a "Perchelgian". We settled on "Perchelgian" since he has a higher percentage of Percheron. We were just having a laugh but you wonder if that's not how some of this starts. When I read horse for sale ads I generally have another window open so I can query the breed. I have never heard of so many of them. Of course, my next thought is usually...why did they do that!



Haha... What about "Belgeron"? It sounds like the name of a warrior from ancient Greece... Or something from Transformers, haha.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

A lot of the time, its just owners jazzing up a cross-bred so it will sell. New breeds are good, but they have to be bred carefully and tastefully. You can't just throw a TWH and a shetland pony together and invent the Shetland Walking Pony.
Some people just want to create gimmicks and sadly people fall for these 'new breeds' which half the time are just ugly grade horses.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

It's all over the dog world...too, probably 'more so' simply because people can tack on a cool name and jack up the price of a MUTT!!! 

My gelding, Pride (rip), was sold to me as a Quarab...but I never called him that in the 3 years I owned him; I always stated he was a cross breed, QH, and Arab. People would be like, Oh, like a "quarab", and I would be like, no. What ever happened to calling a grade horse, exactly that? Sure you might know his breeds, but why come up with a fancy name for it? I've never owned a registered horse, and don't really care if it's purebred or registered; I am much more interested in his attitude and how well he will work for me.


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

i agree. 
it isnt very necesary at all. they are totally different breeds........


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

The other thing that has really annoyed me is labeling every spotted horse "Sportaloosa". Why? Why do that? The apaloosa is a wonderful horse with breed origins that are it's very own. The knabstrup is an amazing European warmblood, again with it's own origins that make it unique. Don't lump them into the same bracket just because they both have spots. It is ridiculous and insulting to two totally unique types of horse!!! And that is MY little rant.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

What? "Sportaloosa"? now that's a new one too me. I think _some _new breeds are acceptable. Okay, so the Qurab is a cross yes, but, people crossed them why? Their personalities, to get stamina and agility in a regular QH? I think it has it's purpose. There are so many horse breeds going extinct now, because people don't use them, so then, you make breeds that are more useful to you.

I like Pintaloosas, I love appaloosas and paints, as every horse is unique, sorrels and bays are plain. Not unique. I like the variation, and, Pintaloosas are even more unique! They have awesome coloring! Of course, good bloodlines are important! But I'm glad people are recognizing it as a breed, though a 'color' breed would be better like the Paint and Palomino. 

And like with the Walkaloosa, and Araloosa, it just because people want 'color' to their horses, which, I don't think is a bad thing by any means. But if the registries would accept it as a horse with more color, they wouldn't have to branch off an make their own. 

I know I'm kinda alone here, I see y'alls points, and I hope you see mine. My trainer has an Araloosa he is training. She _looks_ like an Arabian, she just has spots =] She is so cute! But, I just think some crosses are good, and people aren't just in it for the money. They have to truly like the breed, as we whitenessed here, not many people are in favor of them, so they are on their own, but, quite a few people still like them, and that's why they are becoming more popular. 

And the same is done with dogs, but that is more for the money, dogs require less expense, so it's easy to get mix breed dogs running everywhere. Some have no purpose, they are ridiculous. I just don't think horses can be in it as much for the money as they are more costly to take care of.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have to so, I somewhat agree with Chevyprincess, and somewhat with most of the other posters. Horses with color is nice. A horse that gaits with colors is even nicer. Of course, if you want such a thing, you could get a spotted saddle horse, but ok. 

I like quarter/arab crosses. Best of both worlds. Not as hot as an arab, but has better endurance than a quarter horse.

Sportaloosa is ridiculous though. Have some respect for the appys; they, as stated above, has a unique history and have the right to be called by their names.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> It's all over the dog world...too, probably 'more so' simply because people can tack on a cool name and jack up the price of a MUTT!!!
> 
> My gelding, Pride (rip), was sold to me as a Quarab...but I never called him that in the 3 years I owned him; I always stated he was a cross breed, QH, and Arab. People would be like, Oh, like a "quarab", and I would be like, no. What ever happened to calling a grade horse, exactly that? Sure you might know his breeds, but why come up with a fancy name for it? I've never owned a registered horse, and don't really care if it's purebred or registered; I am much more interested in his attitude and how well he will work for me.


I agree with most of what has been said here, a lot of this is just sales gimmicks and idiotic backyard breeders. However, I disagree about this one breed. The Quarab is not a grade horse. It is actually double registrable in both the Arabian horse association and the QH association if both parents are registered. My friend just took her Quarab to arabian horse nationals and placed top 10 in half-arabian sporthorse o/f 3'3". If it was grade, it wouldn't be able to compete here, and I think it is a lovely cross. 

Just remember, a lot of breeds are bred to the arabian to refine and typify their breed. How do you think we got our beloved thoroughbred? =]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Arab association recognizes certain mixes. Morabs, quarabs, standardbreds crossed with arabs... I dunno...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why would you cross an Arab with a standie?


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

^^Never heard of that one =/


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a half QH half Dartmoor pony that was bred to a Peruvian Paso. We called her baby a Pasoquartermoor 
Just FYI I did not have anything to do with her being bred, I bought her that way.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

So you guys are all against cross breeding? I am very confused. There are a few crosses at my barn, and they are wonderful horses! Nothing is wrong with them? I dont get it?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My Hunter is supposed to be a quarter horse cross with a pintaloosa. hmmm what would that make him?????


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> So you guys are all against cross breeding? I am very confused. There are a few crosses at my barn, and they are wonderful horses! Nothing is wrong with them? I dont get it?


 
I'm not against crossing; just weird, unnecessary ones. For example: I love thoroughbred crosses, quarter/Arabs, etc., but I don't like shetland pony/fjord, quarter/draft, etc.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Jillyann said:


> So you guys are all against cross breeding? I am very confused. There are a few crosses at my barn, and they are wonderful horses! Nothing is wrong with them? I dont get it?


We're humans, there are going to be those who are adamantly against them and those who aren't. Personally I wouldn't have bred the mare that I had but since she was bred when I got her I wasn't going to take it out on the filly. 
I think responsible breeding is the order of the day but its not everyone is going to agree (refer the the human thing again :wink


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im not against crosses. Hell, Teddy O'Connor was Thoroughbred, Arabian, and Shetland. Some of my favorite horses have been crosses. 

Im against random crosses with no reason for crossing them though. If you know what you are doing, crosses can be great. If you're just breeding two fuglies together because you can, not so much.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> So you guys are all against cross breeding? I am very confused. There are a few crosses at my barn, and they are wonderful horses! Nothing is wrong with them? I dont get it?


Im not Against it  
Why my own horse is a QH/ Draft. 
I just prefer if people who think of breeding these animals would actually call them what they are and not just think of wierd ridiculous names for them lol. 
maybe think of the pros and cons that you will get out of this breed. 
you know ? 
Some Crosses are magnificent horses. But the names are just wow.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

there are a a few standardbred arab crosses around here that are really pretty. They are tall and used for dressage. Gorgeous horses really...


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> Im not Against it
> Why my own horse is a QH/ Draft.
> I just prefer if people who think of breeding these animals would actually call them what they are and not just think of wierd ridiculous names for them lol.
> maybe think of the pros and cons that you will get out of this breed.
> ...


Its not against crosses. Or breeding. The purpose of me posting this thread was because im sick of people breeding 2 animals, and calling their baby some new unheard of breed. GoldenDooodle, Caccapoo, for dogs, when its a poddle cross.
With horses, just because you breed 2 horses of different breeds doesnt mean you have a new breed. now, that foal could be a great horse, but a grade. Could be a beautiful grade,at that. But what I dont like are the names they're calling them. Sure, they bred a thoroughbred by crossing horses, but the throroughbred turned out to be completely different than what is was bred from. Taller,Faster, sometimes hot headed, weak hooves most of the time, and narrow backs. Doesnt sound like an arab much. But breeding a colored horse............well, a "pintoloosa" is a color. Does it exhibit any new traits? Just color. 
Plus, the aqha also has a quarter horse cross thing where you can register them in the Half Quarter Horse As. Lets not argue(just in case) this is a thread for opinions.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Cross breed horses are great! Nothing like widening a gene pool to keep a horse strong and sound! All that concerns me is the loss of the original breed to something new which will have so many variables when it comes to breeding. For example I have a Suffolk Punch, Clydesdale, Thoroughbred x horse. I want to breed from her I cross her with something like, say a percheron, I end up with a lovely colt which I decide to breed from (because he is so stunningly put together). I call this colt a "Perchaloosa" (just to be silly). Other people see my Perchaloosa and decide to breed from him. Now I have a lot of contributing factors, how can I gaurantee what my colt will throw. He can throw straight to Perch, or throw back to Suffolk Punch, Clydesdale or Thoroughbred or just different variations of his gene pool. So I don't think I have a 'type' of horse, which is what we tend to breed for.

I think mixing is a good thing breeding wise in the sense that you can cross back to get say, Suffolk Punch traits but with strong gene strength. However if I only know that stud colt as a Perchaloosa, and don't know how many possible 'types' of horse he may throw how can I make an informed decision on what type of mare to put over him? As the owner of Perchaloosa how can I guarantee what he is going to throw when he is such a mixed bag of possibilities. A good friend of mine has put her stationbred mare (mixed breed) to the same Friesian stallion three times. All three of those progeny are completely different, one looks pure friesian and is black, his brother looks clydie x and is bay with white stripe and two white soxs. The Filly is chocolate brown and it is difficult to determine her breed. My whole point is that it is nicer to know what bloodlines a horse carries. Maybe it isn't so important for a pleasure riding horse but for anyone who wants to breed it must get very difficult. 

Here in New Zealand it is easier, we have our station breed. Which is basically what we call our mix bred horses. A good station bred horse is very sort after and generally make exceptional hunters and eventers. You can pretty much gaurantee your average station bred horse has some clydie, thoroubred and usually some other exotics. So I guess we have labeled our own breed but it is a label that tells us not to make any assumptions about what we have. 

These are just my own opinions and I do not expect anyone to subscribe to them. However I do stand by what I said about Spotted breeds Appaloosas and Knabstrups are TOTALLY DIFFERENT and should not be classed together. It's like saying all blond people are going to be called Norwegians from now on. It is just ridiculous.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

they call this a "Pintaloosa", but it is a colored Arab. So colored arabs and quarter horses and trotters and walker, if they have dapples and spots will all be registered and breed?









so you would basicly just have a qaurter/arab cross with spots and dapples, which you would call a "Purebred Pintaloosa"


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

A Pintaloosa, is a cross between a Paint (pinto), and a Appaloosa. So, if that Arab has a coat like that, Appaloosa comes in somewhere, so technically, it isn't full blood Arab anyway... Not dapples, Lp/PATN characteristics. 

PINTALOOSA of ISHR

But I don't see what the big deal is, 'Buckskin' is a color, 'Palomino' is a color, and they both have breed registries, 'Paint' is just a color. But if people like that color of horse, why not let them breed it? I think the horses are awesomely colored.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Quarb & Morab have been around for years, thats nothing new. I think if anything its just plain and simple less of a mouthful to say "Jazz is a Morab" vrs. "Jazz is a Morgan, Arabian cross" 
I personally tend to call them as they're crosses and would say "Jazz is a Morgan, Arabian cross" however it can get confusing when someone asks a simple "What breed is she" question for you to reply with "Well, her sire was a Morgan, Arabian cross and her dam was a Quarter Horse, Arabian cross" You could save the shpeel and say "Quarb or Morab" 
Pintaloosa also makes sence to me. Its a color breed, like Palomino. If the horse had noticeable paint and appy markings why not say Pintaloosa? This ones been around for a while as well, nothing new. If its a grade who knows what cross pinto colored horse bred with a grade may or may not be full Appy, Pintaloosa is as good a answer as any!

Beyond those I think its an attention getter. Walkaloosa might catch someones attention, if your looking for a smooth ride like the walker but you've always loved spots "Walkaloosa" would be right up your ally. I agree though its just as easy IMO to say "Tenn Walker x Appy cross"


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

and come on...a Moresian (Morgan x Friesian)? thats just ridiculous!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> and come on...a Moresian (Morgan x Friesian)? thats just ridiculous!



The name or the cross?
Have you ever seen a well bred Morgan Friesian cross?

Your mouth would water. I know mine did. I'm not talking about those girly newer style Morgans that look like Arabians. I'm talking about nice thick old style Morgans.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Rissa said:


> The name or the cross?
> Have you ever seen a well bred Morgan Friesian cross?
> 
> Your mouth would water. I know mine did. I'm not talking about those girly newer style Morgans that look like Arabians. I'm talking about nice thick old style Morgans.


Once again, the point of this thred isnt to diss crosses. its to talk about how silly iy is that they are trying to come up for breed associations for these crosses that even backyard breeders can breed.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

The way I see it, if they aren't purebred, just call them what they are, mutts! I am proud to say that my horse is a MUTT (actually I have no idea what he is). Or, if you don't like that word, you can call them mixed, crosses, etc.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> Once again, the point of this thred isnt to diss crosses. its to talk about how silly iy is that they are trying to come up for breed associations for these crosses that even backyard breeders can breed.


....So, you aren't talking down on them, but you don't recognize them as their own 'breed' per say either? They aren't good enough for a registry? hmmm....


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I think some crosses can be wonderful horses, and if the popularity and support is there, they could be developed into a new breed with careful and selective breeding. _The quarter horse to begin with was just a mish-mash of breeds, and now look at it!_

However, I don't like the fact that some people produce a shetland, quarter pony, arab, thoroughbred, knabstrup, ASH cross and instantly think they have a new breed. Heck, if there was a horse with all that breeds it would be the only horse in the world to have all of them.
Breeds have been carefully developed over the years, and you can't just mish-mash 2 different horses together and say you've got a new breed. A breed is a class which carries the same characteristics (sp?), and confirmation generally. You need to be constantly producing the same results. And even if you can get the same results, it doesn't mean it will be a good horse. When crossing breeds, you need to consider the mare's faults and what the stallion can do for the foal.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

oh no Rissa that's not what I meant at all! I meant the name is ridiculous. The Moresians that I have met are absolutely stunning and I agree, they make you drool!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> So you guys are all against cross breeding? I am very confused. There are a few crosses at my barn, and they are wonderful horses! Nothing is wrong with them? I dont get it?


I'm not against grade\crossbreds at all, I just don't always agree with 'renaming' a crossbred horse. My girl is QH and Walker...

I do realize that there are registries that accept crosses, but even in the showring, these are usually shown as "half-arabian" not "quarab" or so forth. :wink:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> ....So, you aren't talking down on them, but you don't recognize them as their own 'breed' per say either? They aren't good enough for a registry? hmmm....


The problem with accepting them 'right away' and trying to open a registry, is that alot of these crossbreds are only the first outcross of the breeds; it takes more than a year or two to 'create' a breed (try atleast 5-6 generations, at the least). Then you have to really realize the actual purpose for the breed you are trying to create, and most importantly create a horse that is durable and can withstand the purpose for what he is bred for, NOT just be 'pretty'. You want the conformation, gatis, and style (etc.) to be consistant before really striving to make it into its own separate breed.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

hey gidji, you pointed out what I was trying to say - only much more succinctly! I love crossbred horses and the Moresians OMG!! I would possibly sell my mother to own one. But I guess I wouldn't recognise it as a breed per se. After all if had a Moresian mare would I cross it with another Friesian (a Moresianesian possibly) or with another Morgan (a moremorlessesian)? And if I crossed with another Moresian the chances are a particular genetic strain will be dominant in both horses so who knows what I would get, more Morgan-ish/Friesian-ish. In many years to come after careful breeding and there is a guarantee that the Moresian mare will give birth to a like foal, then I think it could be considered a breed.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>>> The Quarab is not a grade horse. It is actually double registrable in both the Arabian horse association and the QH association if both parents are registered_


Yes, assuming the Arabian parent was registered, The AHA has a Half-Arabian division that a Quarab could be registered with..... but the AQHA does not accept Arabian crossed with QH, so unless they just recently opened up a 1/2 division, there is no place to register a Quarab with AQHA.... or were you talking about some other QH registry?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

kiwigirl said:


> hey gidji, you pointed out what I was trying to say - only much more succinctly!


Thanks Kiwi. It just really annoys me when people call their foal a 'quarter knab pony' and claim its a new breed. A 1st gen foal can not be a new breed. And I think the _*development of new breeds is important and when done correctly can have excellent results*_ but back-yard breeders are just adding bad genes to the already over-flowing gene pool. I'm not saying cross-breds are bad, but breeding is an important decision and not something that should be taken lightly.

You can't just suddenly create a new breed. First of all, the demand for a new breed has to be there. You have to consider its uses too. Will it be a show horse? Will it be a working horse?
And there's no point creating a breed, if it doesn't possess the confirmation to do the work you want it to do. Because then you have a horse who can't do the work expected of him and is essentially useless.

The market also needs to be considered. Why create a wonderful new breed now when the economy is so bad? People are struggling enough to feed themselves, let alone their horses! No-one would be able to afford a $16,000 new breed of horse.

And to create a new breed, you need to actually know how to do it! You can't just have a new breed straight-away like some of those idiots claim they have.

Sorry for the rant but it really annoys me.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not against cross breeding AT ALL. Heck, I have a TB/Shire sitting in my barn and my best pony was a QH/Morgan. I simply think the names they come up with are hilarious! To me, it doesn't matter if they are a registry or not. The names just give me a good laugh =]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

warmbloods are cross breeds.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

But, a lot of the crosses have been around a while. Back in the '60s, Pintaloosas were popular, most are Paint crossed with Appy, more to the QH side than like Arabians and so on. Yes, color is the big thing, but if you breed a well conformation Paint, to a well Conformation Appy, you get a awesome conformation foal! (Like Indy, though he only show's Appy coloring and will be gelded when old enough). So I see nothing wrong with new breeds, even if crosses, as long as their is GOOD bloodlines. What I don't like, is how the registry will accept _anything_, at least, hopefully, if people try to register a poorly conformed stallion, they will tell them they have to geld it, if wanted to be registered. 

Right now, they are accepting Pintaloosa stallions, but I hope they would like both parents to be registered, or at least one, and look at the horse's conformation. Indy would qualify, both his parents are registered, I just don't want him as a stud, I want him as a riding horse. 

The Qurabs have been a around a while too, so, I think they do have their own breed traits.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

eventerdrew said:


> and come on...a Moresian (Morgan x Friesian)? thats just ridiculous!


They should have gone with Friegans, not to be confuses with vegans :lol:
Oh dear I crack myself up :wink:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess I kinda see what youre all talking about. But I have to agree, I think cross breeding is awesome, when the breeder knows what they are doing.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> oh no Rissa that's not what I meant at all! I meant the name is ridiculous. The Moresians that I have met are absolutely stunning and I agree, they make you drool!



They sure do! I know one used in Saddle Seat. He is a total stunner in the show ring. Makes my head spin! I need to be rich, lol.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> They should have gone with Friegans, not to be confuses with vegans :lol:
> Oh dear I crack myself up :wink:



I laughed, hahah.

Emily my friend, and I joke about the Shire Friesian crosses being called Fryers. LOL.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw a Vanner/MFT cross once. Ugliest thing you ever saw. And the owner/breeder claimed it was a new breed. 

HAHA.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL!

I have a Parab. ( arabian/paint cross. =] )


----------



## Magnum7 (Sep 13, 2009)

*New Breed*

I have a 17 hand TWH Percheron Arab cross. Dam was the TWH. The moment of passion was a mistake! We saw a Georgian Grande at Equineaffaire ( a finer boned horse crossed with a draft) and decided to call mine a Magnumus Grande! No market for that breed! He's my mongrel!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

farmpony- I love that WB's are crossbreeds. No one can tell me that my TB/Shire isn't a warmblood when their horses are draft crosses too; just farther back =]


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't bring myself to call Cougar a Quarab though he is registered as one. He's also a registered Palomino and a registered Half Arab and I'm much more comfortable calling him one of those. Quarab just sounds... I don't know. It just doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha... I personally don't think a Tennessee Walker should be crossed with ANY breed (except maybe a Fox Trotter... That's how they created the breed, after all).

They are gorgeous horses, but do NOT cross well 99% of the time.

This is the ONLY Walker cross I've seen that I like:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

She's pretty, too.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Magnum7 said:


> I have a 17 hand TWH Percheron Arab cross. Dam was the TWH. The moment of passion was a mistake! We saw a Georgian Grande at Equineaffaire ( a finer boned horse crossed with a draft) and decided to call mine a Magnumus Grande! No market for that breed! He's my mongrel!



FYI... A Georgian Grande is specifically a Saddlebred crossed with a Friesian. It isn't just any fine-boned horse crossed with any draft.

They're gorgeous and one of my favorite crosses. I came VERY close to buying this colt instead of my mare:

BALLINADEE VIDEO PAGE

My all-time favorite cross is a Spanish Norman (Andalusian X Percheron).
When done well, they look just like big-boned Andalusians:


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

wow....clouds, that horse is gorgeous!!! i love that thick mane and tail


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is slightly off topic...I guess, but there is actually a purebred Walking Horse that has a black blanket pattern. And he passes all the appaloosa characteristics to his offspring, even though he's purebred. If someone wants a gaited app cross, there ya have it! lol sorry, just thought of that.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

southerncowgirl93 said:


> This is slightly off topic...I guess, but there is actually a purebred Walking Horse that has a black blanket pattern. And he passes all the appaloosa characteristics to his offspring, even though he's purebred. If someone wants a gaited app cross, there ya have it! lol sorry, just thought of that.



Sorry, but do you have the website of the farm that owns this stallion? I can't believe that there is just one random spotted Walker. The gene has to actually be present in the breed, and if it was present, we would have more than one spotted Walker. He can't possibly be purebred... And he can't be registered, so how would you know if he was purebred?


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Sorry, but do you have the website of the farm that owns this stallion? I can't believe that there is just one random spotted Walker. The gene has to actually be present in the breed, and if it was present, we would have more than one spotted Walker. He can't possibly be purebred... And he can't be registered, so how would you know if he was purebred?


He is registered. "Admirals Ponca Patches" Registration Number 20103016. He has a nice gait and temperament. I think his color is ugly in a way, but also kinda cute? Maybe? Confusing yeah. lol His foals are spotted too. He was added into some registries because of his color too, but he is a purebred Walker. weird. 

Here is a link to his page - Page 3 

And his papers - Admiral's TWHBEA papers


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

southerncowgirl93 said:


> He is registered. "Admirals Ponca Patches" Registration Number 20103016. He has a nice gait and temperament. I think his color is ugly in a way, but also kinda cute? Maybe? Confusing yeah. lol His foals are spotted too. He was added into some registries because of his color too, but he is a purebred Walker. weird.
> 
> Here is a link to his page - Page 3
> 
> And his papers - Admiral's TWHBEA papers


Huh. I had no idea you could register an appaloosa Walker with TWHBEA. I have to agree with you - his color is pretty ugly, haha. That is so weird... he has the rat tail and everything. I wonder how that happened.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Huh. I had no idea you could register an appaloosa Walker with TWHBEA. I have to agree with you - his color is pretty ugly, haha. That is so weird... he has the rat tail and everything. I wonder how that happened.


I honestly don't know. :shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A TWH and a Mule make a great cross... (Gaited Mule)...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not against cross breeding at all. There are some very lovely and FANCY cross bred horses at our barn. However, I am firmly against CRAPPY breeding! Whether it's breeding 2 crappy individuals of different breeds or 2 crappy purebreds. Breeding should only be done because a mare and stallion are quality enough to produce an offspring that will be conformationally/mentally/athletically beneficial to the horse world.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought crappy was a fish....


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

A TWH and a Mule make a great cross... (Gaited Mule)...:shock:!!! 

Seriously?!! Why? A Tennesse Walking Mule...... really?

(My sow gave birth to spotted piglets we have decided to call them Pigaloosa's!)


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I thought crappy was a fish....


 
:lol: LOL


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I have two broken legs and rheumatoid arthritis in my spine.
Appaloosas are my favorite breed, but I can't ride them anymore. I bred two "Walkaloosa's" for MYSELF> not for money.
They are gorgeous, colorful, well gaited. and all mine. You can see pictures of them on my profile.

PS> My friend has Haflingers, we joke about crossing with Appaloosa to make a " Half-a- loosa"


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My advice for the OP, if you don't like the breeds, don't buy them. I think Walkaloosas are absolutely gorgeous, as I do with other crossbreeds.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Everybreed except arabs are crossbreeds.....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I thought crappy was a fish....



well yes, i'm very very firmly against the breeding of all Crappy... 


Susan Crumrine- thanks for chiming in with your opinion. in every discussion it's important to see all sides and yours is a very valid one. But your argument loses validity and the forum becomes 1st grade like when you start name calling. 

This is a forum where people can share maturely their opinions, let's keep it civil and mature shall we?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

this didn't even start out as dissing crossbreds. It was about laughing at some of the ridiculous names! The OP did not say she hated crossbreeds she said that she hated that they were marketed as a new breed


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This has been a fun thread to read. Lets keep it that way. 
Name calling will not be tolerated.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kiwigirl said:


> A TWH and a Mule make a great cross... (Gaited Mule)...:shock:!!!
> 
> Seriously?!! Why? A Tennesse Walking Mule...... really?
> quote]
> ...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A TWH and a Mule make a great cross... (Gaited Mule)...:shock:!!! 

_Seriously?!! Why? A Tennesse Walking Mule...... really?_


Why not?

http://www.gaitedhorses.net/GaitedMule.html


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha... I personally don't think a Tennessee Walker should be crossed with ANY breed (except maybe a Fox Trotter... That's how they created the breed, after all).
> 
> They are gorgeous horses, but do NOT cross well 99% of the time.


I don't know...I think my girl is pretty lovely for a QH\walker cross :wink:


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I am in New Zealand, over here I don't think mules are popular. That might be a bit of an understatement! I have never heard of anyone having one, I have never seen a mule in my life. So I have possibly let my ignorance overshadow my stupidity LOL! I went to the link on your post farmpony84 and I must admit it left me more confused. It said that mules are basically sterile so obviously a mule has to be made from scratch, donkey/horse. Does this union happen naturally? Will a Jack naturally go for a horse mare? (Mind you being male -probably). Will a horse mare actually stand for a donkey? or will a mating only occur with the aid a person?


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I don't know...I think my girl is pretty lovely for a QH\walker cross :wink:


She's in the 1% ; )




kiwigirl said:


> I am in New Zealand, over here I don't think mules are popular. That might be a bit of an understatement! I have never heard of anyone having one, I have never seen a mule in my life. So I have possibly let my ignorance overshadow my stupidity LOL! I went to the link on your post farmpony84 and I must admit it left me more confused. It said that mules are basically sterile so obviously a mule has to be made from scratch, donkey/horse. Does this union happen naturally? Will a Jack naturally go for a horse mare? (Mind you being male -probably). Will a horse mare actually stand for a donkey? or will a mating only occur with the aid a person?


I read somewhere that most donkeys and horses will breed together. But certain ones just won't do it.

I might be thinking of zebras and horses though....


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

This thread is funny but sadly sooo true! people go crazy with tryin to create "the coolest new breed" but this is happening in all species which makes it soo much worse, its everywhere. Glad im not the only one it drives crazy!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

OK, I have been googling mules. I have come round to the fact that they are pretty cool animals. I wonder how the NZ horse riding fraternity would take to mules...........?


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> I have a Parab. ( arabian/paint cross. =] )


My mare was advertised as a Pintabian. :? I'm attracted to mutts as well regardless of how silly the names are. Both of my horses are mutts (my other horse is a haflinger/standardbred cross) as well as my dogs which are shih tzu/poodle mixes that are dubbed as shihpoos. I don't refer to any of my mutts by the glorified names, but I don't automatically turn my nose up at a particular cross because they've been give some strange name. If it's a cross that I think complements each other I will just turn a deaf ear to the name.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

So... would that mean that my uncle owns a Quarter Racker (Quarterohrse/x/Rackinghorse)? 

And my best friend owns a Thorosaddlequarbian Walker... (Thoroughbred/x/Saddlebred/x/Quarterhorse/x/Arabian/x/Tennessee Walker)... and her foal this coming year will be the same thing, only wil more Walker... so it's proper name should be, when it's born, a 'Tennthorosaddlequarbian'... O.O...

And my other friend used to own a Standard Walker (Standardbred/x/Tennessee Walker)...

And another friend owns a Rackingbred (Rackinghorse/x/Saddlebred)...


Wow... I'm glad I own pure, though unregistered, Tennessee Walkers...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm I have a Haflish Cob (haflinger/welsh cob), a Welara, an Arawhoknows (haha) and a zorse  (the rest are boring, they're purebreds!)


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

hehe, Britain's boring.
I love, like I mean am completely obsessed with Welaras.
Whenever I say about them to anyone, they think it's a rare/new breed.

They always call them Welsh Part Breds. How boring.
I've been considering making a new breed for the hell of it. Studying them particular crosses of course first, then seeing what can be done xD
Especially since I got V and H.
V, well, his breeding is almost perfect, a not-so complex balance of breeds suitable for almost everything! It resulted in him being a conformational wreck but the breed itself I think has some potential if done properly..
H, she's just a Welsh Mountain Pony crossed with a Welsh Section C. But jeez, can she jump. For a 12.1hh pony she clears 3ft courses with a decent weight rider, she got the Nationals in Pony Dressage on her first time out. Plus her conformation is amazing. 

I can see where people are coming from when they make up these breeds.
But I think if your going to make a proper breed then at least:
1: Give it a good name, maybe something not to do with it's actual breeding.
2: Make sure the crosses haven't got the conformation from hell.
3: Make suer there's some sort of market for it.

There's hundreds of popular crosses.
TB x Irish Draught = Irish Sport Horses
WB x TB = Sport Horse
Arab x TB = Anglo Arab
etc;

I'd like to see what an Akele teke cross New Forest looked like xD

But yeah, I think some people do take it to the extremes sometimes and it's not them who pay the consequences, it's the horses who end up at the burger van ¬¬


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

hmm my Welsh mini should be a Winnie! lol


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

3neighs said:


> My mare was advertised as a Pintabian. :? I'm attracted to mutts as well regardless of how silly the names are. Both of my horses are mutts (my other horse is a haflinger/standardbred cross) as well as my dogs which are shih tzu/poodle mixes that are dubbed as shihpoos. I don't refer to any of my mutts by the glorified names, but I don't automatically turn my nose up at a particular cross because they've been give some strange name. If it's a cross that I think complements each other I will just turn a deaf ear to the name.


Its not that we are dissing mixed breeds. not all the horses turn out bad. Its just the name they give them to try and sell them for more.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ilovestitch said:


> This thread is funny but sadly sooo true! people go crazy with tryin to create "the coolest new breed" but this is happening in all species which makes it soo much worse, its everywhere. Glad im not the only one it drives crazy!


I agree with you, except the point of this thread is not to say that crosses are bad, but that giving them a nam that has the breeds they are mixed with in it, and having the horse be nothing special, that what this thread is about. The sport horse combines the best of both breeds into one that is almost comepletely different , but many of these new ones don't. Thye are basicly just a cross.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> hmm my Welsh mini should be a Winnie! lol


Oh, DEFINATELY!!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha thia is a funny rant. the only thing is you cant breed a zorse with a morgan because zorse's are infertile as zebra and horses are a different species


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Aoi Miku said:


> hehe, Britain's boring.
> I love, like I mean am completely obsessed with Welaras.
> Whenever I say about them to anyone, they think it's a rare/new breed.
> 
> ...


SO, that would be a New Akele Foreke? :lol::lol:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh boy!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i actually seen a really nice walkaloosa.nice 15 hh gaited and spotted. had the tn walker looks and gait ,and the color and mane of an appy.those are really nice horses. never heard of a dainty!!!lol!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Purdy. Always wanted one.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

3neighs said:


> My mare was advertised as a Pintabian. :?


Pintabians are technically different. They're far moreso an actual breed then a crossbreed. It took decades of selective breeding to produce the Pintabian which can only be registered as one if it has 99% Arabian blood. So you can only breed a Pintabian to a Pintabian or an Arabian to produce the breed by definition. They've essentially created a virtually purebred Arabian with tobiano markings with the Pintabians.

Good thread! I honestly don't mind the names, it's actually a lot easier for me to say Shay-las mare Flika is a Quarab then to say she's an Arabian cross Quarter Horse. And the term is pretty universally accepted.

What bugs me is ALL these registries. And the only reason it bothers me is because it makes me feel like people are insulted to own a crossbreed so they have to give it a name and a registry so they can call it "purebred". I love crossbreeds and I get SO annoyed with this snob attitude that only purebreds are worth something, and if it isn't a purebred let's just slap it with a few decorations and make it one!

We already have a Half-Arabian registry, why on EARTH is it neccesary to have a Quarab registry and a Morab registry and etc. etc.??? The animal is ALREADY registerable! But now, because you've given it a name and papers, you can sell it for three times what it's worth as an unbroke and hideously conformed monstrosity just because it's REGISTERED!

People just can't be happy with what they have. Shay-la bred quite a few mutt ponies and by mutts I mean every mare she owns is a crossbreed and they were bred to a Welsh stud. So every foal was a three mix mutt. Was it responsible? I wouldn't say so, but she turned out some DARN fine little ponies that sold at big prices. Why? Because she took the time to properly train them and sell them as dependable and reliable mounts to children which means a heck of a lot more then a useless piece of paper. Obviously I understand the registry for breeding purposes, and it's meant as no offense whatsoever to people who breed purebred animals. I just hate hate hate how you see a sale ad and a useless little crossbreed weaner foal with no training and bad legs will sell for twice the amount as a properly trained and worked with youngster just because it has "papers".

/end rant

Heh heh and now on a funnier side, let's invent some breeds! Shay-las horses should work nicely for this project *giggles*

Justus is a Welsh X Mustang X Appaloosa
She's a Langaloosha!

Max is a Welsh X Thoroughbred X Appaloosa
He's a Thoroughwapp!

Shekhan is a Welsh X Arabian X Quarter Horse
She's a Quwelbian!

:lol: Time for sleep, ROFL!


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> We already have a Half-Arabian registry, why on EARTH is it neccesary to have a Quarab registry and a Morab registry and etc. etc.??? The animal is ALREADY registerable! _


I think that one reason for the Quarab and Morab registries was because to register something Half-Arabian, (in AHA-formerly IAHA--in the USA-- I know its different in Arab part-bred registries elswehre) one parent always has to be a purebred Arabian. that means you can't register the offspring of two half Arabs in the Half Arab registry. 

For people who like the Morab or Quarab 50/50 blend, that meant going back out to a Morgan/Arabian or QH/Arabian cross every time, vs. being able to breed two horses from already proven crosses, if they wanted a registerable offspring. 

AND, if you wanted to breed a QH with a QH/Arab, or a Morgan with a Morgan/Arab, to strengthen the "other than Arab" traits in the blend, there definitely were no registries for those options.


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

*Designer names ..thats all*

I guess i have a Perchaloosa and a Yorkie Poo then LOL 
People can make up a name for a cross ....but it's still a horse and ALL of them are beautiful in their own right. 

You can sometimes have two purebred horses (with great lines) create offspring that is 'less than ideal' .. but then again I'm not really looking to own an absolute supreme example of a certain specimen/breed. 

Horses allow you into their worlds with trust and unconditional love after YOU earn it ....they live in the moment and each and every one has a lesson to teach all of us . They are gifts from God ...and I don't care if you call it a Percheron, Thoroughbred, Fjord, Fresian, Andalusian, Hanoverian, Swedish Warmblood etc etc Don't care if they're registered or not . I don't care if the price tag is $200, 000 or $200 or if one of those poor defenseless neglected animals are sitting in a feed lot awaiting slaughter ... 

Whatever you want to call your horse is fine with me. When it comes down to it they are ALL horses afterall .


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Because the cutesy name sounds cooler than saying "Oh it's a Q and X cross"


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

True DancingArabian ...it does sound cuter


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

BigGreyHorse said:


> This thread is very timely. My DH and I were joking yesterday that our gelding was either a "Belcheron" or a "Perchelgian". We settled on "Perchelgian" since he has a higher percentage of Percheron. We were just having a laugh but you wonder if that's not how some of this starts. When I read horse for sale ads I generally have another window open so I can query the breed. I have never heard of so many of them. Of course, my next thought is usually...why did they do that!


Ya Perchelgian because BELCHERON sounds like a horse that can burp loadly ****.:rofl:

TRR


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

funny !! i have a morgein ( morgan belgian ) or belmor , perchaloosa , and qaurappashir. (quarter appy shire)


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

catchy names like the dog breeds, but keep in mind that Ky Mountain Horses, Missouri Fox Trotters etc.. all started out by breeding different breed of horses for certain gaits. years ago I saw quarter horses and TWH beeing bred to get racking horses. They mixed em up alot...LOL


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Only in the USA do you get so many registries for all these cross bred horses.
Only in the US do you get the fixation of owners for 'what is my horse's breed?' 
Only in the US do you get registries that have no breed standard.
Only in the US do you get registries that have 'solid' paints. 
Only in the US do you get Appaloosas that have no spots.

It makes registration a mockery and those that pay out for registration to these ill run registries, fools.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

USA USA USA. I love my contry and all the breeds.. Goes with all our Freedoms.. USA USA


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the best of all. I have Quaint. Half QH, half paint. Hehe

Edit: I'm not gonna feel so clever if someone already mentioned my spiffy name. I didn't read all the pages! Lol!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Have not really thought of any horse breed names but let me tell you a dog name I thought of: bulldog and Shi zhu I could sell people some BullSh&*. Wonder if I could sell that on Craigslist haha.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

It's even worse with dogs, every crappy cross is a new designer breed. As a rule of thumb, the F1 generation of crosses will be lretty uniform, i.e. all littermates and full brothers/sisters will look pretty similar. The F2 generation though (if you breed two crosses) will be all over the place. So e.g. a "half-arab" where
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, stiupid phone...
So e.g. A "half-arab", where one parent has to be full arab cannot be a breed, cause the offspring will not consistently throw certain traits.
Most (older) breeds were developed in a "form follows function" principle. A certain trait was wanted and then the animals that were the best at it were selected for breeding stock. The looks then developed from what was needed - e.g. Short back, strong hind end for jumping etc. Look at TBs, all they're selected for is "run fast", and they still have a very distinct look, because it's the one that works best. When you breed for looks alone, you'll get looks, but functionality loses. So if someone were serious about creating a new breed, they'd pick a venue they want to be successful at, pick the best individuals for foundation, prove the crap out of all animals that are bred and breed enough generations for a consistent type while culling HARD along the way. Unfortunately, that requires a lot more work and skill than crossing two mediocre purebreds and slapping a pretty name on them.
Sorry, little rant. This is one of my pet peeves (in horses and dogs).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

That being said, my horse is Morgan x Paint and will never win the Olympics. My dog is a comple mutt. I would never have bred either one of them. But I love them dearly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, old thread....

Lets see I have a *Prezhunkahafadorian










No I lie he is a Canadian Registered All Purpose horse, the founder member of the registry:lol:

I also have a Hafab, Haffy x arab

and a Terchabred TB / Perch x Saddlebred
*


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't understand why people get upset about this. People have always bred crossbreeds. Giving them a fun name just makes them sell better.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

because we are purists and old.. we get cranky with witty change.... Sorry just the way it is and we run the world ATM...LOL


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I do apologize of someone else has brought this up, I know it's not necessarily the place but it still ticks me off! Why do people insist on trying to sell RARE colored horses. I've seen them advertised as rare tiger horses, rare silver red gold. Just weird colors and names! The BEST one by far. Is no joke here, "Rare Red-Black Tiger Percheron-QH, Perchquarter."

Okay, seriously, *head desk*


----------



## ouluann (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the funky names are stupid. Breed usually tells something about the horses type. So many crosses are just crosses, and they can turn out to be anything, sometimes good and sometimes not so good. I can register anyones horse as anything I want. When a true type actually emerges, then maybe think about an actual breed. I think Morgans a great example of that. I have an Arab Appy cross. I call him jus that, not an Araaloosa or whatever.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

thunderhooves said:


> I can cross a paint and a donkey and get a "Dainty"


sign me up for eight! :lol:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Well crosses of hot blooded and cold blooded breeds brought us the wonderful warmblood breeds. However these "designer" names are basically just "mutt" horses. They are a cross breed. 

Of course some of the names you guys have come up with are cute! I love the "Quaint" horse


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not against cross breeds at all. In the UK and Europe it is common but they do not class them as a breed - most are eligible for registration as part-bred.

I was perplexed by the new bred - Irish Sport Horse so I mailed the society and was told that it _was_ a breed, usually an ID X TB but other crosses were allowed. When I asked what the breed standard was I got no answer. 

To get a new bred means several generations of breeding until a pair are breeding true to the standard set out at the onset.

To much fixation is given to wanting a horse to be a breed rather than enjoying the horse for what it is.

Some of the top competition horses in Show Jumping and Eventing are cross bred animals.


----------

